# I won



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

radar had a contest that I won over the weekend and here are the winnings. Thank you Gary,very generous bro...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

floydp said:


> radar had a contest that I won over the weekend and here are the winnings. Thank you Gary,very generous bro...


So what is the Mrs. going to have to do to get one of the VR Torps?!? 

-Matt-


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice VR's....the others I don't know, guess I'm too new to all this cigar thing


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

VR Unico's, YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY! Very nice prize, congrats!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice. A classic barber pole sherpa. I think they are Gurkhas this year. Hard to keep track of the manic marketer hansottia's many permutations. IT SF maddie tasty too. What a nice eclectic stick selection.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

txmatt said:


> So what is the Mrs. going to have to do to get one of the VR Torps?!?
> 
> -Matt-


I'll have to come up with something good for the Mrs. to get a hold of these babies.. :r


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

floydp said:


> I'll have to come up with something good for the Mrs. to get a hold of these babies.. :r


You mean the cigars right???... :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats Frank! I bet she could wash the car, and rake the leaves, and take out the trash, and maybe even use some power tools to fix something.

Sorry Anita, but it would be f-ing funny to sey the tables turned!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

SWEEEEET Prize!! What was the contest? Where the hell was I? 

Bah, I'd have lost anyway. I never win stuff :c


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Congrats Frank! I bet she could wash the car, and rake the leaves, and take out the trash, and maybe even use some power tools to fix something.
> 
> Sorry Anita, but it would be f-ing funny to sey the tables turned!


Everything but the power tools,power tools are better when they actually work(not always the case once Anita has touched them) Dave...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> You mean the cigars right???... :r


Yeppers Jerry... :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice haul Frank! That's got be at LEAST a car wash and gutter scrape.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

floydp said:


> Everything but the power tools,power tools are better when they actually work(not always the case once Anita has touched them) Dave...


Make her take out the garbage -- but whatever you do, don't tell I said to :hn


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice prize...I am not familiar with the sticks but they look real good  WTG Radar you hit a fine BOTL...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice smokes Frank!! Easter is gonna be nice by your place!

WTG radar!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

uh hmmmmmm.... I can read you know!! What was that about garbage Mike? And honey, what exactly are you saying about the powertools??? You just remember I have 3 more ISOM's for you to work for.... I'm just gonna have to have a contest of my own. Maybe see who can come up with the best idea for what YOU should have to do for the ones that have been resting sooooo comfortably in the nice stable 65% humi... watch for the thread fellows. Just as soon as I have some time off, I'll post it. Hopefully some time this weekend. Frank, are you ready??


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> uh hmmmmmm.... I can read you know!! What was that about garbage Mike? And honey, what exactly are you saying about the powertools??? You just remember I have 3 more ISOM's for you to work for.... I'm just gonna have to have a contest of my own. Maybe see who can come up with the best idea for what YOU should have to do for the ones that have been resting sooooo comfortably in the nice stable 65% humi... watch for the thread fellows. Just as soon as I have some time off, I'll post it. Hopefully some time this weekend. Frank, are you ready??


Ya know you make those ISOM sound so tasty that I might even come over and take out the garbage. I can vacumn too. I'm well trained and will work for cigars


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Ya know you make those ISOM sound so tasty that I might even come over and take out the garbage. I can vacumn too. I'm well trained and will work for cigars


Now that might be a good idea!! Maybe start a cleaning service that gets paid in cigars.. LOL I'm sure there would be lots of offers. Wonder where the XXXL french maid outfits are going to come from?


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice Frank, that dang Google search, enjoy and don't give in to the (she'e not listening is she) Ms's. Hide them and when you play with the tools in the Garage she won't know :w


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Two of these sticks are not like the others.....two of these sticks just do not belong (set to music). Nice prize!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

very nice.


----------

